# New software update for D11?



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Does anybody have any idea when the new software update for the D11 will be coming?
Thanks,
Shamus46


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The next release is still in testing.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Now remember, if it hasn't released yet? It's still in testing. You don't even have to ask .


----------



## Dave13 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a D11-100 receiver, I did a force update on it and it downloaded new software, version 0x1040.
The only change I could find was the addition of the mini-guide, access it by pushing the blue button on the remote just like on the R15. :up: 

Dave


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dave13 said:


> I have a D11-100 receiver, I did a force update on it and it downloaded new software, version 0x1040.
> The only change I could find was the addition of the mini-guide, access it by pushing the blue button on the remote just like on the R15. :up:
> 
> Dave


Are you sure it is a D11 and not a D10?


----------



## Dave13 (Dec 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are you sure it is a D11 and not a D10?


I'm sure it is D11, label on the box and info screen both say Model: D11, Mfr: 100.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

On My D10-100 I tried the forced update this morning and got 0x1040 and I noticed the mini guide, better program descriptions when I hit the info button, and caller ID is showing phone numbers again, before 0x1040 the Caller ID would just show the person name who was calling never the phone number. Earl you wouldn't happen to have the release notes for this update yet.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Why Yes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72639


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> Does anybody have any idea when the new software update for the D11 will be coming?
> Thanks,
> Shamus46


Received mine today on my D11-500.Now 0x1040. 
Love the Mini-Guide!!! DirecTV Rules!!!!!


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I forced the update on both of my D11-500s today and they both now have 0x1040.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

I forced the update on my D11 today and the caller ID still dosen’t work.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> I forced the update on my D11 today and the caller ID still dosen't work.


Well let's run through the list:
1.You subscribe to Caller ID through your phone company.
2.You have turned on the feature through the Menu on the receiver.
3.The history of the feature is empty.
4.You have tried a Caller ID phone with the same cable/outlet and it works.
5.You have reset the receiver.
Well that's it if all of these fail recommend you change out the receiver.
Good Luck!


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> Well let's run through the list:
> 1.You subscribe to Caller ID through your phone company.
> 2.You have turned on the feature through the Menu on the receiver.
> 3.The history of the feature is empty.
> ...


I've done all the above.  
Thanks


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> I've done all the above.
> Thanks


Ok let's try this:
1.Redownload software 0x1040.
2.Push Menu button to access Quick Menu.
3.Select Caller ID & Msgs.
4.Select Turn Off Notices then push Exit Button.
5.Repeat 2 & 3.
6.Select Turn On Notices then push Exit Button.
This works on my D11-500.Hope it fixes your problem too.
Good Luck!


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> Ok let's try this:
> 1.Redownload software 0x1040.
> 2.Push Menu button to access Quick Menu.
> 3.Select Caller ID & Msgs.
> ...


Nope, that didn't do it either. I guess it's time for Direct to send me a new receiver. 
Thanks for trying.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> Nope, that didn't do it either. I guess it's time for Direct to send me a new receiver.
> Thanks for trying.


Your welcome.Wish these suggestions would have solved your problem.Hope a different receiver does.

I sent an email to Tech support concerning improvements to software 0x1040.I received an email back telling me that I did not have software 0x1040.So at least it's nice that these CSR's are consistant.:lol:


----------



## rgraham541 (Aug 6, 2006)

D10-300 update? 

Tried a force and saw a 1080 ? D10-300 didnt like something...hung at 98% complete


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rgraham541 said:


> D10-300 update?
> 
> Tried a force and saw a 1080 ? D10-300 didnt like something...hung at 98% complete


Keep us informed.Maybe there's a certain time of day to download that's better.I try to do mine in the late evening.You should get 0x1040,maybe that's why it hung up.Good Luck!


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Only the D10-100 is supposed to get x1040. Diferent manufactures, different updates.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The other D10/D11 models are getting the updates.
The D10-300 is the exception though. DirecTV is still finishing up the testing for that particular model


----------



## macflauaus (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm new to the D11 and have searched and searched but haven't found it. How do I force the receiver to download the update?


----------



## daver (Dec 17, 2006)

macflauaus said:


> I'm new to the D11 and have searched and searched but haven't found it. How do I force the receiver to download the update?


do a reset and when there is the initial blue screen enter 02468 with your remote


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

shamus46 said:


> Nope, that didn't do it either. I guess it's time for Direct to send me a new receiver.
> Thanks for trying.


I received the new receiver from D and the caller ID still didn't work. I called and talked to 3 different reps and they told me that the software to take care of the caller ID will be out later.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shamus46 said:


> I received the new receiver from D and the caller ID still didn't work. I called and talked to 3 different reps and they told me that the software to take care of the caller ID will be out later.


Is the different receiver they sent built by the same company?.If they sent you a D11-300 did they send you another 300?.Are you using a wireless jack?.It might be time to get the phone company involved.You can tell them you are having Caller ID problems and see if they find anything wrong with the wires.It's a shot in the dark but you never know.Good Luck!


----------



## Dbadone (Nov 9, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Is the different receiver they sent built by the same company?.If they sent you a D11-300 did they send you another 300?.Are you using a wireless jack?.It might be time to get the phone company involved.You can tell them you are having Caller ID problems and see if they find anything wrong with the wires.It's a shot in the dark but you never know.Good Luck!


As long as it is a D model i believe they are manfacutred all by the same manfacture.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Dbadone said:


> As long as it is a D model i believe they are manfacutred all by the same manfacture.


It would be nice but not true.The D11 is manufactured by different companies.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The dash number after the model (D11-100, D11-300, etc.) indicates the manufacturer.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Dbadone said:


> As long as it is a D model i believe they are manfacutred all by the same manfacture.


Actually...
The model number of the system tells the story

Series - Manufacturer
D10-200

D10 - Series of receiver
200 - Samsung Manufactured


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually...
> The model number of the system tells the story
> 
> Series - Manufacturer
> ...


I have the D11-100 and that's what they sent.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

D11 is the Series
100 denotes made by RCA


ALL D10's and D11's are getting software updates, and it is rolling out now.

However... there are several MILLION D10/D11 out there so, the rollout is going to take a while.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> D11 is the Series
> 100 denotes made by RCA
> 
> ALL D10's and D11's are getting software updates, and it is rolling out now.
> ...


Thanks Earl,
Do you know the software number?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

shamus46 said:


> Thanks Earl,
> Do you know the software number?


Sorry, no. I haven't gotten the entire list.
After the new year, I'll try to get the list.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Sorry, no. I haven't gotten the entire list.
> After the new year, I'll try to get the list.


Hey Earl has your D11 been resetting itself?.My D11-500 has had a bad case of the
resets the last 3 days.Wonder if D* hired a tech from Dishnotwork cause my DP301 kept resetting right before I left.Maybe my receiver needs some Pepto Bismol.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Hey Earl has your D11 been resetting itself?.My D11-500 has had a bad case of the
> resets the last 3 days.Wonder if D* hired a tech from Dishnotwork cause my DP301 kept resetting right before I left.Maybe my receiver needs some Pepto Bismol.


One of my D11s was resetting itself at first right after I forced the update especially when I tried to go into active. So I tried to force the update again because I thought it got a bad download the first time and doing that seem to fix the problem.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

bjflynn04 said:


> One of my D11s was resetting itself at first right after I forced the update especially when I tried to go into active. So I tried to force the update again because I thought it got a bad download the first time and doing that seem to fix the problem.


Yea this is the 2nd time I downloaded 0x1040 cause the Caller ID quit working.After I redid it it's working fine.It's not really a problem I just don't set my weather settings.It's not resetting during Leno like my DP301 was doing so I'm not getting pissed off like with Dishnotwork.

I also know they are trying to improve our receivers because I have noticed little changes.Like I have noticed you can go to the guide and when you enter a channel number you can put a dash in it.Which would be for future use to access subchannels.The addition of the miniguide just wish they would have made it alittle bigger to include the description on top like the regular guide.But all in all some very good additions to the active channel too.They just need it to lock in on the zip code once you set it so you don't have to redo the zip and cities after a reset.But some good changes.


----------



## horza1337 (Dec 24, 2006)

Dbadone said:


> As long as it is a D model i believe they are manfacutred all by the same manfacture.


Not true, d10-100s might be produced by RCA, d10-200s by philips, and d10-300s by hughes. Actual manufacturers names are not correct, but you get the idea.


----------



## horza1337 (Dec 24, 2006)

Also, d10-300s aren't getting the update yet.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Found something interesting after the upgrade to 0x1040 on my D11.Access Favorites/settings/there is a new additions to this feature Ch's I Get.Don't know why they need to show all channels in this feature much less the channels you get.Think somebody was smoking a doobie when they came up with that one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What Channels I Receive (or Channels I Get)

Is a feature that will be enabled once all the D10's and D11's get the download. (It is already there on R15, H20, HR20)

When it is enabled, it will then "identify" what channels you have per your package plan, and then immediately adjust your guide to ONLY the channels you can actually receive. 


All-Channels is so you can do what it says... take a look at every channel DirecTV offers in the stream.

Channels-I-Receive will just be those you can tune in

Favorites 1 and 2 are your user configurable ones.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I got the update on my D11-500, and sadly, the persistent (and apparently not worthy of being fixed) bug regarding the autotune feature still exists. I just put in M-F autotune (my grandparents record gameshows) and it's scheduling it on _Saturday_, just like it used to.

So I guess I can safely assume that this software push was just slightly new features, but no bug fixes? Not exactly a ringing endorsement of the equipment. 

Edit for typos due to this really hideous cold I have that's going around in the Bay Area...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I should have listen to Tech support.I sent my D11-500 back (it would reset itself once or twice a day)and installed a D10-300.Which I will never force update like I did with the D11.It's been 2 days and there has been no more resets.Also in
the box was the RC32 remote so the RC23 got sent back with the D11.


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

I tried to force an update, to see what happened. My D10-100 redownloads 102A (which I understand, because the rollout of the new software is still going on), but when I force a download on my D11-300, it bring up the software screen, and just hangs. Shouldn't it redownload 1005 again, since that is the latest version (before this latest upgrade)?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Camaro305 said:


> I tried to force an update, to see what happened. My D10-100 redownloads 102A (which I understand, because the rollout of the new software is still going on), but when I force a download on my D11-300, it bring up the software screen, and just hangs. Shouldn't it redownload 1005 again, since that is the latest version (before this latest upgrade)?


The D10-300 that they sent me is running 0x100A.Is it the latest software?.Don't
know,don't care it works! that's all that's important.Tech support told me it's the
latest software and when another needs to be downloaded the receiver will do it
automatically.After the problem I had with my ex-D-11-500 I'm going to believe them! Good Luck!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> The D10-300 that they sent me is running 0x100A.Is it the latest software?.Don't
> know,don't care it works! that's all that's important.Tech support told me it's the
> latest software and when another needs to be downloaded the receiver will do it
> automatically.After the problem I had with my ex-D-11-500 I'm going to believe them! Good Luck!


The receiver will only update automatically if it's connected to a phone line. Lots of people (myself included) do NOT have the receiver hooked up to a phone line due to a) clutter, and b) we don't do any PPV, so a forced update would be necessary for those.

Regardless of phone line connectivity though, the D11-500s are the absolute worst machines ever made when it comes to bugs with resets, autotune, and anything else you can think of. I'm REALLY hoping the D12s will fix the D11-500s absurd number of flaws.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Terra Branford said:


> The receiver will only update automatically if it's connected to a phone line. Lots of people (myself included) do NOT have the receiver hooked up to a phone line due to a) clutter, and b) we don't do any PPV, so a forced update would be necessary for those.
> 
> Regardless of phone line connectivity though, the D11-500s are the absolute worst machines ever made when it comes to bugs with resets, autotune, and anything else you can think of. I'm REALLY hoping the D12s will fix the D11-500s absurd number of flaws.


My D11-500 never did and it was connected to a phone line I did a forced update and wished I would not have done that.Any ways that's something I don't plan on doing with the D10-300 they sent me.Don't know might help to exchange the D11 for a D10 have to check with DirecTV.Good Luck!


----------



## Camaro305 (Sep 27, 2006)

Terra Branford said:


> The receiver will only update automatically if it's connected to a phone line. Lots of people (myself included) do NOT have the receiver hooked up to a phone line due to a) clutter, and b) we don't do any PPV, so a forced update would be necessary for those.
> 
> Regardless of phone line connectivity though, the D11-500s are the absolute worst machines ever made when it comes to bugs with resets, autotune, and anything else you can think of. I'm REALLY hoping the D12s will fix the D11-500s absurd number of flaws.


I was under the impression (correctly, I believe) that you did not need to have a receiver connected to a phone line to receive software upgrades.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Camaro305 is correct with regard to the D11, R15, HR20 series of products (D10 I think also). You don't need a phone line to get updates.

DirecTivo based DVRs (R10 and older versions) need a phone line, but the actual software download is via satellite.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Terra Branford said:


> The receiver will only update automatically if it's connected to a phone line. Lots of people (myself included) do NOT have the receiver hooked up to a phone line due to a) clutter, and b) we don't do any PPV, so a forced update would be necessary for those.
> 
> Regardless of phone line connectivity though, the D11-500s are the absolute worst machines ever made when it comes to bugs with resets, autotune, and anything else you can think of. I'm REALLY hoping the D12s will fix the D11-500s absurd number of flaws.


Terra:Is your D-11-500 resetting itself?.If it is you need to contact DirecTV for a replacement.The receiver is not reading the software correctly I had to replace mine due to the same problem.Good Luck!


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 19, 2006)

Yewwo again 

I'm curious if DTV will swap out our craptacular D11-500s for the more recent D12-300s. I'm getting aggravatingly sick and tired of dealing with a buggy, half assed autotune feature on three separate machines.

I just don't get it, it's a timer...a *TIMER*. What did they use for processors in these blasted machines anyway, a Pentium 1 WITH the math bug present?


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

If they did order replacments, it would be refurbed and no telling what model you would receive. If you paid for new receivers, again there is no way for them to tell what model you will receive. If you specifically want a D12-300, then you would be best to search retail stores/internet.


----------



## autumnghost (Feb 10, 2007)

Best Buy website carries the D12 for $69.00.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

you can get one on ebay for like 20-30 bucks


----------

